# Photography site



## its_virgil (Mar 2, 2005)

Here's an interesting site about photogaphing jewelery, but most of it is applicable to what we take pictures of...small stuff. Check it out

http://www.home-jewelry-business-success-tips.com/jewelry-photography.html

do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## J. Fred Muggs (Mar 2, 2005)

Looks like some really good info.  Thanks, Don


----------



## Ligget (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for sharing Don, looks a great site for us to get tips.


----------



## jdavis (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks Don for sharing. Going there when I finish here.


----------



## KKingery (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks for sharing the link Don!


----------



## Dario (May 2, 2005)

Great tips.

Thanks Don!


----------



## swm6500 (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for the link Don.


----------



## Darley (May 3, 2005)

Great info Don. Thanks

Serge


----------



## melogic (May 4, 2005)

Thanks a lot Don! This information is very useful and appreciated.


----------



## nilsatcraft (May 4, 2005)

Very cool- it's always great to see tips on how to represent our work the best we can in photos.


----------

